# [Developpement] besoin de conseils pour manette bluetooth

## zyprexa

Je possède depuis peu une manette bluetooth de marque ComOne achetée à la base pour mon androphone.

Seulement voila, il s'avère que celle-ci est assez pratique, et voulant l'utiliser sur pc je l'associe avec blueman.

Bonne réaction du programme qui créée instantanément un périphérique série (rfcomm) dans dev, mais pas de js0.

Un petit : cat /dev/rfcomm0 m'informe que les codes passent bien.

Alors voila je sollicite votre sagesse quant à la marche à suivre pour un beau petit js0.

Un démon qui va traduire rfcomm vers js0 ? Bien que ça m'apparaisse comme la solution la plus directe, j'ai peur que cela donne du quick&dirty (où puis-je trouver la référence des signaux js* ?)

Modification de bluez ? kernel ? (heum)

configuration Dbus ? et/ou polkit ?

----------

## xaviermiller

une petite règle udev devrait le faire

----------

